# N00b needs help with Flow binding disc...



## DCsquared5 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello everybody, so I was recently given a board and bindings from a friend (similar size to me so I'm not too worried about those particular things). The board is an older Burton, probably mid 2000s with 2006 Flow bindings. The hole pattern on the deck is the 3D, or 3-hole diamond-ish pattern. This is all well and good, but the problem I have is that the bindings only came with 1 of the mounting discs; he lost the other one at some point over the last few years. I've called Flow and talked to Christian and he told me that the year after these particular bindings they changed their mounting discs so they no longer carry what I need in spare parts. I've scoured ebay and done every possible google search I could think of to try and find anybody carrying these to no avail. Basically what I'm hoping by posting this is that somebody out there might have an ancient set of Flow discs laying around that they aren't using and would like to part with them. I've attached images of both the one disc that I do have and the hole pattern on the board. This particular disc measures 4.5" in diameter for reference sake and says "3HP" in the center. If anybody has these please PM and we can work something out. Thanks to all who read this. 

The other obvious option is for me to get new bindings, but as I'm a pretty novice boarder I'd like to try and at least get the rest of this season out of these before I make an investment in some I plan on using for a while. Thanks again. 

DC


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Where are ya?

TT


----------



## DCsquared5 (Feb 4, 2013)

TT, I'm in North county San Diego.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

san diego sporting goods - all classifieds "flow bindings" - craigslist

That's about the best I can do for ya:dunno:

TT


----------



## thenuge (Jan 16, 2013)

Damn, I'm looking for the same thing. I bought a used Burton board because it seemed like a good deal. Had I realized I would need new bindings I would have reconsidered. 

I'll probably end up getting a new set of flows. But I already have 2 sets that will work on 1 of my boards, but not the other. :dunno:


----------



## Timberline (Aug 30, 2012)

Try asking at your local shop if they have any of those disks for sale, many do.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

weird my 2012 flow trilogy bindings' discs look exactly like the one I see inthe picture, how is it different, maybe the circular size who knows lol

craigslist or local ski shops would be my guess, or ebay


----------



## DCsquared5 (Feb 4, 2013)

Timberline, that's my next step. The shop I took my board to for wax/tune didn't have any and obviously said "You are going to have to buy new bindings" to try and initiate a sale. There are one or two others in the area I'm going to call and see if they can hook it up. 

VKNY, yeah, I'm pretty sure that's what changed. These are 4.5 inches diameter, not sure what the new ones are; but I'm pretty positive that they are a little smaller.


----------



## solucien (Jan 11, 2012)

you disks should fit on the board.
See attached picture. The holes marked in red can be used to screw the binding down on the 3-hole pattern (diamond shaped) Burton system.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

solucien said:


> you disks should fit on the board.
> See attached picture. The holes marked in red can be used to screw the binding down on the 3-hole pattern (diamond shaped) Burton system.


Learn to read.:huh:

He only has 1 disc.

I actually have 2 of those discs, I haven''t had flow bindings in about 4 or 5 years.

I know I need discs for a couple pairs, just don't know if those are them.

I'm up in Canada though, it might be cheaper to buy new Flows?:dunno:

TT


----------



## witsend (Mar 11, 2014)

*flow discs*

I have some discs that look like this (three sets of six holes)- 



That i would like to trade for discs that look like this (four sets of six holes) -


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

witsend said:


> I have some discs that look like this (three sets of six holes)-
> 
> 
> 
> That i would like to trade for discs that look like this (four sets of six holes) -


Well...

Your discs are prolly equally as useless to me as mine?:dunno:

But, out of the goodness of my heart.
I guess I could trade ya.

But I'm fucked @ the moment. 
The whole left side of my body, minus my foot & head.

I can barely get up to take a piss, it takes 20min & fuck do I dread it.

If you want em? Here's how it's gonna work.

If you can get someone, anyone, to bring them to my door:icon_scratch:

I will trade mine for yours.:thumbsup:

Make sure you tell them to stand there for a good 5 min, cause it'll take that long @ least for me to get in yelling distance, to say "hold the fuck on, I'm coming".

Mighty nice of me, to go to all the trouble of doing' that for a total stranger on his first post.
Wouldn't ya think?


TT


----------



## witsend (Mar 11, 2014)

*slipped disc*

Sorry to hear that you are smashed up. Your nobility is more than noteworthy. I will tell you what, I can get someone to bring them to your door, but I cannot guarantee that they will wait around for you or anyone to answer the door as it will be a postman. I can probably slip him a fiver to have him leave it where you can find it when you do finally make it to the door. 

I will gladly send you mine and when you are back in motion you can send this way. I won't need them before next season. They are for my boy and will be greatly appreciated. It doesn't come as a shock to me that you have what I need. I am convinced that the snow gods love me. I have been just a few times and wherever I go they dump snow right before or*just as I get to my destination. 

I do have to ask. How did you get hurt? These discs don't have bad juju on them or anything do they? I will be happy to cover your shipping if I can figure out how to do that. Where do I send them?

Big thanks,
Matt Q. 





QUOTE=timmytard;1606210]Well...

Your discs are prolly equally as useless to me as mine?:dunno:

But, out of the goodness of my heart.
I guess I could trade ya.

But I'm fucked @ the moment. 
The whole left side of my body, minus my foot & head.

I can barely get up to take a piss, it takes 20min & fuck do I dread it.

If you want em? Here's how it's gonna work.

If you can get someone, anyone, to bring them to my door:icon_scratch:

I will trade mine for yours.:thumbsup:

Make sure you tell them to stand there for a good 5 min, cause it'll take that long @ least for me to get in yelling distance, to say "hold the fuck on, I'm coming".

Mighty nice of me, to go to all the trouble of doing' that for a total stranger on his first post.
Wouldn't ya think?


TT[/QUOTE]


----------



## jeremymckenna93 (Dec 22, 2021)

Do u still have the one disc from the original post if so can I get it off u


----------

